#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Человек с Земли / The Man from Earth (2007)

## Шавырин

Действие фильма происходит в одном месте на протяжении вечера и ночи, во время которых несколько знакомых обсуждают неожиданное заявление одного из них о том, что он, не старея, живёт на Земле уже 14 тысяч лет. 

http://video.yandex.ru/users/artemandanton/view/417

----------

Georgiy (28.11.2013), Антон Соносон (24.06.2014), Аурум (05.03.2013), Дордже (04.03.2013), Павел Ш. (06.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Отличный фильм! Пересматривал несколько раз. Это большое мастерство - снять интересное кино в одной комнате, с несколькими действующими персонажами, полностью построенное на диалогах.

----------

Дордже (04.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Мне совершенно не понравился. Идея забавная, интересная, можно было бы развернуться тут, но ее убили непрофессионализм актеров, режиссера, оператора, сценариста. Диалоги дубовые, банал на банале баналом погоняет. Выглядит как или наколеночная работа студента 1го курса ВГИКа. Или как плейбоевские софт-фильмы с примитивным сюжетом и надуманными диалогами, только без секиса. Не тянет даже на одну серию из мыльной оперы для престарелых домохозяек.

----------


## Akaguma

Хороший фильм, посмотрел с удовольствием.

----------


## Eugeny

Замечательный фильм

----------


## Аурум

Фильм очень понравился! Рекомендую к просмотру.

----------


## Павел Ш.

Только что посмотрел, фильм очень понравился, интересный!!!

----------


## Капронов Сергей

> Действие фильма происходит в одном месте на протяжении вечера и ночи, во время которых несколько знакомых обсуждают неожиданное заявление одного из них о том, что он, не старея, живёт на Земле уже 14 тысяч лет. 
> 
> http://video.yandex.ru/users/artemandanton/view/417


Спасибо!Очень крутой фильм!

----------

Шавырин (28.11.2013)

----------


## Пласков

Все действие фильма разворачивается внутри небольшого домика и на прилегающем к нему кусочке земли. Количество действующих лиц, включая эпизодические, сведено к минимуму. Никаких исторических вставок, которые, признаться, я ожидала, только диалог.

И как ни странно, такая форма построения фильма, больше подходящая для рассказа (ведь видеоряд сведен к минимуму) оказалась для меня очень привлекательной. Наверное потому, что она позволила чувствовать себя не зрителем по ту сторону плоского экрана, а действительным участником живой и захватывающей беседы.

Самая идея рассказа, наверное, не нова, но мне раньше не доводилось с ней сталкиваться. Все фантасты щедро наделяли своих долгоживущих персонажей невероятной мудростью и сверхъестественными способностями, тогда как в «Человеке с Земли» нам предлагают вообразить совершенного обычного человека, который просто долго живет. Который просто много знает, потому что у него было много времени, не более. В него хочется верить и ему хочется сопереживать. Особенно в финальной сцене, очень горькой, но очень сдержанной.

Пожалуй, сдержанный – это вообще самое точное описание фильма.

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------

